# How long from contractions to kid?



## marge (Feb 16, 2012)

I have looked all over online and I really couldn't find an answer on the length of time until you should worry. She is clearly having contractions but still no kids. She is having all the "in labor signs" but it has been going on for awhile now. She is still eating and drinking and no signs of distress really, but how long until I should worry and intervene?
Thanks!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

how long has she had the contractions? Are they just little ones or are they pretty good ones. Is she uncomfortable or hurting?


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

IS she up and walking around? or laying down and has she done any pushing? Any screaming?


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Is she getting up & down & pawing? Any amber goo? Sunken in flanks?
Is she grinding her teeth at all?
First we have to determine if this is pre-labor.
If she's really pushing there should be kids in 15 or 20 minutes. I dont let them go much more than that before intervening.
Does will stop labor if there is a mal-presentation.


----------



## marge (Feb 16, 2012)

She is pushing her head against the wall, turning around scratching at sides, yawning, stretching, and squating a lot, sunken in on the top, tail ligaments pretty much gone, very puffy and swollen vaginaarea, and since this has started her milk has filled her bag now. When it first started you could tell it wasn't full. She isn't making any noise and up and walking around in her stall. But you can tell when she has the contractions and she will put her head against the wall and kind of close her eyes. She is really big on her left side now too. Last year she had three with no problems and never had any problems before with kidding but this started last night around 8 and it is now 11 here.


----------



## marge (Feb 16, 2012)

Sorry that was 8pm and now 11 am. And she hasn't laid down once and no noise at all. Still eating her feed like normal and no discharge since the yellow mucus from yesterday.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

To me it sounds like she started active labor last night. You say she had yellow/amber goo? WHen I see the amber goo kids are out within a hour at the most. Pushing her head up against the wall like a painful contraction also sounds like active labor. If I were you I would clean up, glove up, lube up and go in a check the position of the kids.


----------



## marge (Feb 16, 2012)

Will do, thanks!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I agree..sounds like the other days were early stages..can take some time to get the babies in line..but last night sounds like she is now in active labor...should see babies soon : )


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

I agree, if you are ever in doubt or just have that feeling that it is taking too long glove up and check. If you feel hooves and teeth the kid is in the correct position and about to come out, if not you need to rearrange the kid and help deliver it. Never hurts to go in and check, sometimes it can mean the difference between a live kid and a dead one.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

prayers


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

HOpe everyones ok..


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

How is your girl? Hopeful for a positive update.


----------



## marge (Feb 16, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the advice! Couldn't feel anything in the canal and didn't feel ready. Had vet out and she isn't dilated yet and should hold onto them for a bit longer. She thinks the inflammation and treatment for her mastitis is making her body go into a false labor. We are giving her banamine to try and keep quiet and out of pain and hopefully stop the prelabor. Sounds like this will have to be her last year. Really sad since she is the BEST mother I have had thanks again everyone and hopefully she holds off awhile!


----------

